# Crear footprint en KICAD



## Antonio Jesús (May 16, 2010)

Hola, estoy intentando crear un footprint en KICAD y el problema que tengo es que no puedo crear PAD personalizados con formas distintas a las que ofrece el editor de módulos.
¿Se puede hacer esto con KICAD?
Antes utilizaba expressPCB, gratuito, facilísimo y cubría mis espectativas para aprender, hacer prototipos y adentrarme en el desarrollo de PCB.

Bueno, lo dicho, he buscado tutoriales, videos, etc... y nada, no encuentro como hacer PAD con formas personalizadas, ¿existe la posibilidad de hacerlo?

Gracias y un saludo.

_Edito:
Solo se me ocurre una cosa para contestarme y es crear varios PAD, juntarlos para crear la forma adecuada y asignarles a todos el mismo nº de PAD. Supongo que es la única forma de hacerlo, ¿no?.

Gracias._


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 16, 2010)

Nada, que no hay forma de obtener la forma que busco, a ver si alguien sabe como diseñar desde el principio un footprint con forma inusual, o sea, que no sea cuadrada, rectangular, trapezoidal, redonda o cuadrada, sino un conjunto de estas.

Gracias.


----------



## Diego_32 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola Antonio! 
Hace dos días estoy con probando este programa y me esta desilucionando...  el tener que asignarle el encapsulado a cada componente me parece muy laborioso, ademas de los muchos clic que hay que hacer para llevar a cabo una acción.

Has podido crear un footprint a tu manera? y si vamos mas alla, colocaste encapsulado 3D?

Saludos!

He generado un error aproposito coloque una resistencia sobre un integrado sin que se toque los pads y luego corri "el control de error" y no detecto ningun problema...

De paso te pregunto otra cuestion, lograste hacer que la placa no se transparente??

saludos!


----------

